

SO.CI.AL, SPE.CI.AL, OFFI.CI.AL, and many others subdomain hacks on sale - abrahaj
http://xpo6.com/so-ci-al-spe-ci-al-offi-ci-al-and-many-others-subdomain-hacks-on-sale/

======
bhhaskin
I like how your last post is about domain squatting....

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8914603](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8914603)

~~~
abrahaj
So registering a dropped domain is domain squatting? Like sleeping with a
woman which is not a virgin or something?

------
smt88
Super cool! I'll hop in my time machine and go back to 2005 when these kinds
of domains kinda made sense!!!

~~~
abrahaj
You are right! These domains mean nothing to most people. But actually, as the
trend of domains is going... no domain will make sense anymore. Register a
.com? Wait, register a local domain, .berlin, .paris or where your business
is. Or register a .ninja, or a .ink .. and the list keeps growing. At least
domain hacks allow some creativity.

~~~
smt88
[http://morganlinton.com/startup-domain-faq-should-i-use-a-
do...](http://morganlinton.com/startup-domain-faq-should-i-use-a-domain-hack/)

~~~
abrahaj
Error 502

